# Frage zum schärfen in Adobe Camera Raw



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
könnte mir eine/r vielleicht die Funktion von Detail und Maskieren im Schärfen Dialog von Adobes Camera Raw erklären? In der Photoshophilfe finde ich nichts dazu.

Viele Grüße


----------

